# Iver Johnson Wood Wheels - Decals ?



## frogger1903 (Oct 20, 2008)

I recently purchased, what I believe, is a 1920's Bridge Truss Iver Johnson Bicycle. The bicycle is complete and in fairly good condition, with the exception of damaged wooden wheels. Would anyone on the list have any usable  wheels for sale ? Also, is there a source for Iver Johnson decals ? Any help appreciated ! Dennis              DDL1952@msn.com


----------



## walter branche (Oct 21, 2008)

*wood wheels with harper tires*

400.00 --wbranche@cfl.rr.com   they are painted green with red stripes,


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2008)

Memory lane has a nice "Iver Johnson" downtube decal.  Some Iver Johnsons came with woodgrained metal clad wheels, which are nice looking, and a fake wood grain is not that hard to do.


----------

